# Please identify stirling



## jwcnc1911 (Apr 26, 2013)

Can any one identify this stirling?  Furthermore, can any one tell me if this is a working model or just something some one drew up in CAD?  My dad is wanting another small engine for his desk at work, one that is "easy" to run (not requiring compressed air or giving off nasty exhaust) so he can show it off.


----------



## intuition (May 18, 2013)

Lamina flow or thermo acoustic stirling engine. Yes it is a working design, but still needs a heat source.

You are probably looking for "ultra low temperature stirling engine". They can run from the heat of your hand. You could do a solar version of it.


----------



## intuition (May 18, 2013)

You might consider a "Mendocino Motor". No power or heat needed. It is designed to run on magnets. Take a look at http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/mendocino-motor-under-construction-17949/


----------



## jwcnc1911 (May 23, 2013)

Thank you intuition.  I'm hooked on Stirlings right now.  I was talking about exhaust from a 2 stroke ic or something like that.  Steam or compressed air are not always available.  Alcohol burns very clean with little to no noticeable "exhaust."

And am absolutely looking for LTD plans.  I've received some from Jan Ridders and am about 25% into that but I'm waiting on some eBay orders to roll in.

I've seen those magnet motors too.  Fascinating little things.  I'm having trouble scrounging magnets but that's on the list too!

Any one else have a list as long as mine?

I feel like fellows:
So many project, so little time, not enough money (slight motto mod to fit me)


----------

